# Music when you were a kid



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What music did you like as a kid and do you still like it now? 

I must have been 8 or 9 years old when the kid next door to me who was about 4 years older introduced me to heavy music. From then on I just thought it was the coolest music ever. Started off a bit lighter with ZZ Top, Aerosmith, Poison etc. 

Then moved on pretty quickly to Metallica, Pantera, Anthrax and although my mate didn't like them I went out and bought Iron Maiden's 'Seventh Son of a Seventh Son'. 

So albums I loved growing up - 

Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son/Number of the Beast
Metallica - Metallica
AC/DC - Highway to Hell
ZZ Top - Afterburner/Eliminator
Aerosmith - Permanent Vacation/Pump/Get a Grip
Anthrax - Among the Living/State of Euphoria

And albums that I actually looked forward to coming out as a fan of the band - 

Metallica - Re-Load
Machine Head - The More Things Change
Sepultura - Roots
Fear Factory - Remanufactur/Obsolete


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Was about 8 when I first got into weak metal like Iron Maiden, Van Halen, Kiss, Bon Jovi ect... Don't really listen to that anymore.

First music sceen I got into was punk rock and hardcore around 12/13 and still love and adore bands like NOFX, Bad Religion, Bouncing Souls, Sick Of It All, Vision Of Disorder ect. Infact, had a blast through This Time Next Year by Movielife on my way round town this morning, brought back memories!

Also got into the proper orginal Emo, bands like Appleseed Cast, Elliot, Penfold, Grade, Get Up Kids around 16. Need to give those records a blast soon too.

Although these days I'm more into tech-metal and progressive metal but deep down I'm still a skater punk!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Idlewillkill said:


> Was about 8 when I first got into weak metal like Iron Maiden...


By weak metal you make it sound like it's bad? I'd consider something like Maiden to be far from weak, perhaps very typical, their 80s stuff cheesy but I wouldn't lump them in with the likes of Kiss or Bon Jovi!! :lol:

I'll listen to the more extreme stuff, black metal, death metal etc but you still can't beat a bit of the old skool. Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest etc the original metal bands. Not big hair bands.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> What music did you like as a kid and do you still like it now?


Motown 

Mind you, I'm only 18 now, so do I still count as a 'kid', Alex?

S


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Definetly Nirvana when I was like 8. Oh and Busted.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood.

Tears For Fears.

Paul Hardcastle - 19.

Art of Noise.

The Orb.

Respect to you for liking heavy music, but it does absolutely nothing for me at all.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

T-rex, Sweet, Queen, Slade. Gary Glitter, Tina Charles. My music tastes have gown quite a bit since then so apart from the early day queen stuff I don't listen to them really.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

There's loads of stuff I listed to as a kid that I still listen to now:

Blondie (Eat to the Beat was my 10th Birthday present )
New Order
Japan
early Bowie
Bauhaus
Martha & the Muffins 
Depeche Mode
Human League
Bob Dylan
Joni Mitchell
The Smiths
The Alarm
Leonard Cohen

The list goes on ...


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> By weak metal you make it sound like it's bad? I'd consider something like Maiden to be far from weak, perhaps very typical, their 80s stuff cheesy but I wouldn't lump them in with the likes of Kiss or Bon Jovi!! :lol:
> 
> I'll listen to the more extreme stuff, black metal, death metal etc but you still can't beat a bit of the old skool. Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest etc the original metal bands. Not big hair bands.


I dunno, theres not exactlly a wealth of difference between Maiden and say, Motley Crue really. 99% of people would say they sound pretty darn similar, and I love back in the day music, but theres nothing better than new music movements. Its certainly more exciting than hearing Breaking The Law or what-not for the 50th time or whatever. 

Besides, to each their own at the end of the day, its only music.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Pretty much all of it to be honest! :lol:

I grew up on 70's and 80's music and that's still pretty much all I listen too.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

sberlyn said:


> Motown
> 
> Mind you, I'm only 18 now, so do I still count as a 'kid', Alex?
> 
> S


Haha no not a kid mate. Wouldn't discredit you there. But no doubt there's stuff you like now that you won't like so much when you're my age (27). :thumb:



Idlewillkill said:


> I dunno, theres not exactlly a wealth of difference between Maiden and say, Motley Crue really. 99% of people would say they sound pretty darn similar, and I love back in the day music, but theres nothing better than new music movements. Its certainly more exciting than hearing Breaking The Law or what-not for the 50th time or whatever.
> 
> Besides, to each their own at the end of the day, its only music.


I will admit that there are similarities between Iron Maiden and Motley Crue in the sense that they were both big in the 80s and they originally had an 80s sound but when it comes to depth and talent they are honestly worlds apart. To anyone who isn't really into heavy metal of that era, they would sound similar but the Crue are a glam rock/big hair/c*ck rock band.

Motley Crue were in the 80s what Limp Bizkit were in 2000, a very 'in' group and one that were limited to that time. Where as at least Iron Maiden have produced consistently good work, they've done big epic tracks, concept albums and their themes are intelligent. Not fair to lump them in with the less decent 80s stuff just because they've had a few more typical tracks like 'Run to the Hills' or 'Fear of the Dark'.

Not having a pop but as much as l like both bands, Motley Crue were good for their overall image and antics because it fitted into the 80s. Were as Maiden still headline to 100,000 people for a good reason. :thumb::thumb:

Not having a go at all mate just don't want a great band lumped in with a mediocre one hahaha.

Gimme Steel Panther over Motley Crue any day though. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

when i was a lad (hahah)a LONG time ago ,well 24yr agowhen i passed my test.i had acouple of "rock "albums in the car(def leppard /zz top /kiss /kinda"soft".and being "too cool for school"(and too old )as` well as hanging about with others who were into the dance scene ,i kinda "hid" my leanings towards that type of music .met my partner and she was into the dance thing as well but i always had a liking for loud rock but it just wasnt the done thing .fast forward to about 5 yr ago ,i started playing the guitar and as well as my taste kinda changing thru the yrs it seemed obv to try and play ac/dc kinda stuff ..im totally in deep now .love trying to play my guitar loudand listening to ac/dc /thin lizzy mettalica ,kinda classic rock .dont get me wrong i think some of the "heavier stuff "(slipnot and the like ) are ok but you cant beat the older stuff ,going to see airbourne in april and seen a lizzy tribute last night ,,get the idea ??im just a frustrated rock star i think


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Progresive was and still is my favourite genre so back in the 70s it was bands like Pink Floyd,Yes,Genesis,Camel,Wishbone Ash,Jethro Tull that started my musical adventures.


----------

